# Watch Stand Spigen S330



## Epoque (25 Novembre 2016)

imagik

Bonsoir!

Comme j'ai trouvé assez peu d'infos sur les docks et autres supports sur le forum, voici un retour de mon achat de la semaine, le Spigen S330 Watch Stand (11,99€ sur Amazon).

On a un dock assez léger, minimaliste, une pièce d'aluminium, une en plastique un peu souple. Des pieds antidérapants, protégés par un film à la réception, finissent l'objet. C'est très propre, très bien fini.



imagik

Pour la mise en route, il suffit de glisser le galet de charge dans son emplacement puis de passer le câble à sa convenance.



imagik

On peut facilement défaire l'ensemble, je pars en déplacement une fois par mois, et en attendant de prendre un galet supplémentaire prévu à cet usage, j'ai besoin d'un système rapide.



imagik

La montre se positionne facilement, bracelet ouvert ou fermé. Le galet affleure juste en surface de son support, c'est propre. Il est possible de positionner la montre en mode night stand, bracelet ouvert uniquement. L'angle de vision est bon, que ce soit sur un bureau ou une table de nuit. Le dock est très stable, les patins sont légèrement adhésifs.



imagik

Je ne lui trouve pas de point négatif, il fait ce que je voulais : il n'est pas cher, il évite que mon galet ne tombe derrière le bureau, et le garde à portée de main en permanence.

Je le trouve esthétiquement réussi, mais ça c'est complètement subjectif. Il existe aussi un stand pour iphone dans la gamme, mais qui me plaît moins.

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas!


----------



## themasck83 (26 Novembre 2016)

encore un produit pour droitier


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2016)

J'utilise celui-ci depuis plus d'un an. Simple et utile.


----------

